# 5th wheels



## Shadow (Nov 28, 2001)

Hey gang,Shadow again.Wife and I can't look at one more trailer.Just get more confused the more we look.So thought who better to ask then the experts.We have a list of 5th wheels we looked at.Any tips or hints would help,thanks.We're looking in the 24'to 27' range.

     1.trail bay
     2.aljo
     3.wilderness
     4.wildcat
     5.innsbruck
     6.nomad
     7.prowler
     8.cardinal


----------



## C Nash (Nov 28, 2001)

5th wheels

Hi Shadow, The Trail-Bay would be my pick of the ones you have listed and I also like the cardinal.  We have a 278 cougar made by Keystone that has been a excellent 5th wheel so far.  We love the slide for the extra room.  Owned for three years and only minor problems. The Wildcat may be made by Keystone.  Good luck

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## fair (Nov 28, 2001)

5th wheels

What about the Sunny Brook?
Have only seen out side,
kind of liked it.Will try
to look at some in the next 
few weeks.

Dewey

Too much fun is more
than you can have!!!
UNITED WE STAND


----------



## C Nash (Nov 28, 2001)

5th wheels

Hi Dewey, The Sunnybrook was my first choice but, I didn't know if I really wanted a fifth wheel so we opted for the cheaper Cougar. I really like the construction of the Sunnybrook and loved the rear lounger.  I also only had a 1/2 ton at the time to tow with so the Cougar was a better fit. The cougar has been a great trailer for the three years we have owned it. Will probably trade for a M/H when time to go fulltiming in about 180 more days.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Shadow (Nov 29, 2001)

5th wheels


  Thanks guys. We thought we looked at every 5th wheel in Texas. Who makes sunnybrook? We live near Houston.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 29, 2001)

5th wheels

Shadow, Sunnybrook and Mobile Scout are the same.  I think they are called Mobile Scout out west.  You can go to www.Sunnybrookrv.com and enter your zip to locate the nearest dealer to you in Texas

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com

Edited by - c nash on Nov 29 2001  3:29:10 PM


----------



## Dayle1 (Nov 30, 2001)

5th wheels

If weight and height is not a problem, then Sunnybrook would be at the top of the list.  But if either is a problem, then you may want to consider the Trail-Lite which is full aluminum/laminated construction and very similiar to the Trail-Bay.  I am very satisfied with my 2000 27ft which weighs 5000lbs dry.  This is my 3rd 5'ver and the best yet.    Email if you want more info.  There should be a dealer in Houston, since there are dealers in Austin, San Antonio and Dallas/FtWorth.



Edited by - dayle1 on Nov 30 2001  3:38:11 PM


----------

